# My cockatiel Astra (RIP)



## danira (Oct 27, 2014)

I just wanted to post photo of my cockatiel Astra... 
My family bought her when I was born and she was with me for 25 years. She died this spring... 
Astra was so tamed, she enjoyed being cuddle, eating fruits, playing with whole family. I miss her... She was very important to us. I hope that she is somewhere over the birdie rainbow now and that she is very happy...


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

I am so sorry she is gone 
But she was with you for such a long time, many happy memories


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, she was beautiful


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry for the loss of such an important part of your family. 
You were very blessed to have this wonderful companion for so many years and what a privilege to be able to grow into adulthood with her.
Cherish the memories of a lifetime, your Astra will continue to live on in your heart.

Rest in peace, Astra.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about Astra. She had a wonderful long and love filled life. I know it doesn't help the hurt go away but I'm sure you and your family meant the world to her and she couldn't have asked for more. 

She's definitely waiting over the rainbow bridge having fun with all the rest of our dearly departed friends. Who knows? Maybe her and Birdie met and are riding my old mare around in the meadows.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry she has gone. What a wonderful long life she had, glad you and your family were able to enjoy her, and her you, for so long. May all those years of joyful memories stay with you always...:hug:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Rest in Peace, sweet beautiful Astra. Keep her cute face any happy antics close to your heart, and she will be with you forever. Her life of 25 years is a tribute to your love and good care. I can hear her sharing stories with her friends on Rainbow Bridge.


----------

